# مواقع مهمة لدارسي الـ Cnc



## عمر بن رحال (10 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مواقع لا بأس من الإطلاع عليها ، لعلها تفيدكم إن شاء الله .

http://www.bobcad.com/index.php?height=768&width=1024

http://www.sjcc.edu/Academics/AppliedScience/Machine/Machine.shtml

http://www.mfgquote.com/?source=overture&OVRAW=cnc&OVKEY=cnc&OVMTC=standard

http://www.kdcapital.com/?OVRAW=cnc&OVKEY=cnc&OVMTC=standard*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (10 يوليو 2006)

*http://www.dhmassociates.com/

http://www.fagor-automation.com/Products/CNC/default.htm*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (10 يوليو 2006)

*الـ cnc سؤال وجواب [أضغط] *​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ عمر بن رحال 
جُزيتَ خيراً اخي 
ونرحب بك فى اول مشاركاتك معنا فى القسم
و الى الامام لرفع راية الاسلام ​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (12 يوليو 2006)

وإياكم ...


----------



## bito (30 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ عمر بن رحال 
جُزيتَ خيراً اخي 
ونرحب بك فى اول مشاركاتك معنا فى القسم
و الى الامام لرفع راية الاسلام​[/grade]​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (3 أغسطس 2006)

bito قال:


> [grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاخ عمر بن رحال
> جُزيتَ خيراً اخي
> ونرحب بك فى اول مشاركاتك معنا فى القسم
> و الى الامام لرفع راية الاسلام​[/grade]​



وإياكم .....


----------



## أ.حمزة (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مجد3666 (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور من اخيك المتعلم ارسل لى اى كاتلوج فانك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (15 أغسطس 2006)

وإياكم إخواتاه


----------



## bito (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم يا عمر أنا أحمد حسن أو bito


----------



## عمر بن رحال (18 أغسطس 2006)

bito قال:


> السلام عليكم يا عمر أنا أحمد حسن أو bito


بارك الله فيك ، يا أخ أحمد


----------



## احمد هادي القحطاني (1 سبتمبر 2006)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (4 سبتمبر 2006)

احمد هادي القحطاني قال:


> وجزاكم الله كل خير


وجزاكم بمثله أخي الحبيب ، وأهلاً بآل قحطان .

محبك: عمر بن رحال .


----------



## islam2a (5 سبتمبر 2006)

و هذة مجموعة مواقع اخرى خاصة بالـ cnc

www.cncci.com

www.cs.manchester.ac.uk/cnc

www.advancemfg.com/cncturning.html

www.cncfuture.com

www.cnc.bc.ca/homepages/home.asp

www.denford.com

www.cncglobal.com

www.crankorgan.com/index.html


www.welsoft.co.uk

www.emco.at/index.php


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم...
أريد أن أشتري مخرطة cncنظام فانوك ..
ماهي أهم النقاط التي يجب أن أركز عليها عند استلام الآلة أفيدوني وفقكم الله... راسلوني على 
s-khlaif*scs-net.org


----------



## el hachemi (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## el hachemi (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ابحث عن مراجع لsolid works


----------



## turnur1 (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر بن رحال (5 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرًا .


----------

